# [SOLVED] Zalman cooler confusion



## wicked13 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello,

I was reading through some threads trying to decide on a CPU cooler to replace my old Cooler Master liquid cooler that sprung a leak (plus it wasn't great to begin with). Zalman coolers seem to be highly recommended here. I started looking at some coolers on newegg and came out somewhat confused. The 3 that caught my attention are the Zalman 7700, 9500, and 9700. They all seem similar and I have no idea which would be most effective. Hopefully they'll fit on my MB. Any help in choosing would be greatly appreciated. :wave:

MB: Asus P5N32-SLI SE Deluxe
RAM: Corsair ddr2 (1GB x 2)
CPU: Core 2 Duo E6700 (not overclocked - no plans to do so)
PSU: Enermax 565W (OCZ Gamerxstream 700W on the way for future video card upgrade)
GPU: 7900GTX (with Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 + 120mm fan)
Case: Antec 900

PS This site is fantastic...and dangerous (it keeps giving me ideas).


----------



## scharnhorst (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Zalman cooler confusion*

pretty easy 9700 is the best the 9500 is real close and the 7700 is still good


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Zalman cooler confusion*

Check out these two:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835133009
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118115


----------



## wicked13 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Zalman cooler confusion*

UPDATE: I decided to go with the 9700 (the copper, not the aluminum one). I installed it last night along with my new PSU. I positioned it so the fan blows toward the case's top exhaust fan and used AS5 instead of the supplied thermal grease. It fits in the Antec 900 with no problems. The CPU temps shown in Core Temp average about 8C cooler than with the Cooler Master liquid cooler I had (one of the cheap ones I will not be buying again). Thanks for the replies, I appreciate it.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The 9700 is very good. How did you mount it to the case?


----------



## wicked13 (Sep 8, 2007)

TheMatt said:


> The 9700 is very good. How did you mount it to the case?


I had to remove the MB to put the plastic backing plate behind the CPU. The cooler is held in place with the supplied plastic bracket and metal clip. The only thing I did differently than the instructions showed was that I turned the cooler so the fan blows toward the top of the case (and into the big exhaust fan) instead of toward the rear of the case. If anyone's interested I can take a pic of it when I get home tonight (won't be until late though).


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That would be nice.


----------



## wicked13 (Sep 8, 2007)

TheMatt said:


> That would be nice.


I took some quick pics. Sorry for the bad quality and lighting. Click on a thumbnail for a slightly larger pic and then click that pic for fullsize:

http://www.s2ki.com/forums/index.php?act=module&module=gallery&cmd=user&user=70144&op=view_album&album=25635


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Looks good. Out of curiosity why did you point the fan up?


----------



## wicked13 (Sep 8, 2007)

I figured it wouldn't matter if it blew the hot air out the back or top as long as it got out. Positioning it upward just looked better IMO.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

thanks much much for the pics, i THINK that just about sold me right there?
is the socket 775 a square mounting arrangement?

I would suggest going SATA though. With all that wiring mess you're seriously impeding the airflow i think. 

oh, and tip: if you go floppy-less like me and move your HDD bays up, stick one of the blackout blanks at the very bottom. Makes for a very good cable hiding spot. Just don't strip out the blank- that's very easy to do as well. I moved the cages up and tidied the wires a little more after this pic was taken.










Click the thumbnails. Just took these.


----------



## wicked13 (Sep 8, 2007)

magnethead,

I think the pics make the wiring look worse than it is. The front fans that take in air are unblocked, but I still have to tuck some of the cables out of the way a little more (some on the bottom and I may just remove the floppy drive). I'm waiting to finish it untill I get a new side case fan since my old one gave out. The socket 775 has a sqaure shaped bracked that goes behind the MB and another one that sits over the CPU. You might want to check Zalman's website. If I remember correctly they have a copy of the instructions and a little animation of the installation. It might be worth a look before any purchases are made.


----------

